# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Blade and Soul Bot I4T EZBot

## KuRIoS

*I4T EZBot Review*

This is my review of the I4T EZBot for Blade and Soul. I must say that this is a promising bot. I4T is a new developer on the market, for me, as in I have never encountered them before. However they have specialized in online Asian games for the last 10 years, but are only now expanding to markets outside of Asia. Judging from the reviewperiod I welcome them. 

I have recorded a bunch of videos and I will upload them once I have rendered and edited them. 

The bot isn’t complicated but it can do a lot, you should read the instructions on how to set it up first though and you shouldn’t have any issues. My biggest error was that I thought it could run fullscreen and not in a window, so note of advice, put it in windowed mode.



*

Warnings:*

A couple of friendly warnings as of today 14th of February 2016. These are subject to change as the bot gets updated along the way.


The bot only works on Windows 7The bot only works as a destroyer, but the dev is working on a new class as you are reading this.It took me a bit of time to setup, but after that it was click’n’play.

*Review mid level (20)*

The bot took me a little bit of time to set up, but after a bit of reading (Guys don’t need manual right?) I got it running. 
What you will instantly notice is that this is a *quest bot for Blade and Soul* it is not a grind bot per se, but levels through quests. I started it on my level 20 destroyer 3½ hours ago and I am now level 24. 

The bot ignores agro on the way to the quest object as that is just slowing you down leveling wise. 

*I4T EZBot* is able to maneuver on stairs, cliffs etc. and uses sprint feature when it can. 

The bot will also upgrade your hongmoon items for you and set your skill points. You can set it to repair for you and it will auto order the items for repairtools so you wont spend more than needed for it. 

_Review for early levels will come soon._


*Combat*

The bot is quite sophisticated when it comes to combat it uses various combos and fights a hell of a lot better than I did playing manually. 
It handles multiple mobs as easy as anything and even rounds them up. 
I haven’t seen the bot use potions or eat yet, it simply hasn’t had the need to do so. It fights and uses the skills to regenerate health. 


*Background Mode*

Background mode for *I4T Ezbot* works amazing. In fact, it is running in the background as I am writing this. I have not experienced any issues with background mode at all. 
*

Customer support*

One of the developers helped me over skype and took me through my trial and errors, until I got the bot running. After that I felt like it was best to let me do it on my own to provide the most honest review, but to be completely honest, the bot just works and runs on its own. AMAZING!
Seeing as they recently entered the European, American and Russian market, 


*Conclusion*

I would definitely recommend this bot, specially if you are leveling a Destroyer. I am eagerly awaiting updates that will feature more classes and other types of windows *cough win 10* 

EDIT: Bot now supports more classes and windows 10! 


*Positive:*
Fast leveling
Does quests
Advanced and pro combat
Background mode
click and go
Customer support
Multi session with no issues
Many built in profiles
1-45 in 4 days


*Negative:
*VIP for those who contribute only
New community
Translation of the bot could be better


PRICE:
Bot is no longer for sale  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

Video showing low level leveling from level 0-5

----------


## porkie

Ive been using this also, its very good once you have it set up correctly, it will also be flagged by your AV I use eset and dont get many flags from it when using shady programs but it did with this one. I read on their forums that it actually contains a keylogger so it can do your pin number and do the questionnaires for you. This did concern me at first but I'm running in a VM anyway which it runs well in, Just be aware.

I also tried vipers bot but found it not that useful for leveling as you still got to do quests manually to progress, so whats the point. I will try viper again when I get 45 but until then there's no point.

----------


## mykki

Wasnt this scam thing on other forums this bot i mean or this one actually legit?

----------


## porkie

> Wasnt this scam thing on other forums this bot i mean or this one actually legit?


There is a post on their forums regarding a fake re seller, I didn't bother reading it tbh but if the bot is leveling me through questing and grinding with hardly no input, I would say its legit.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Wasnt this scam thing on other forums this bot i mean or this one actually legit?


I have been using the bot for several hours earlier today, it is not a scam. Thank you for warning users though.

----------


## mykki

> I have been using the bot for several hours earlier today, it is not a scam. Thank you for warning users though.



Kk thanks. Have to think about testing it then. Tho only sad part is that setting it up will be pain in the ass. Have to set up VM / win 7 and other stuff.

----------


## Parog

> I have been using the bot for several hours earlier today, it is not a scam. Thank you for warning users though.


I can also confirm from videos that so far it seems to be the best all around bot because of it's ability to quest and the combat is VERY impressive. Whoever made the AI for the Destroyer knew how to play one. 

If you want to be safe, don't buy from a re seller, use the link given in the first post of this thread. You won't regret it.  :Smile:

----------


## mykki

Got one question to those who have this already. Any one know if bot can do dailies?

----------


## mykki

> Got one question to those who have this already. Any one know if bot can do dailies?


Oh well nvm found my answer after not being so lazy

----------


## chihiro

the bot sounds great but if it get an update to work with windows 10 then I,ll try it. In the mean while Ill stick with mmoviper bot

----------


## mykki

I cant really vouch this one yet. I was able to level up to 6 till bot stopped doing quests. But problem might be my VM. so im just figuring that part out.

But anyone who thinks this you have to know this. 
This bot is extremely pain in ass install. For me it went like this VM -> win 7 64bit -> Switch everything to chinese -> Bot started working, bot stopped working and now im trying to reinstall chinese packs if the problem is there due script folder is with funky mark instead of actual chinese. 

Also bot is somewhat pricey 15 dollars /month + if you really want to grind money you have to have premium account. But if i really get this working as it should its just press start and go away from your computer.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I cant really vouch this one yet. I was able to level up to 6 till bot stopped doing quests. But problem might be my VM. so im just figuring that part out.
> 
> But anyone who thinks this you have to know this. 
> This bot is extremely pain to ass install. For me it went like this VM -> win 7 64bit -> Switch everything to chinese -> Bot started working, bot stopped working and now im trying to reinstall chinese packs if the problem is there due script folder is with funky mark instead of actual chinese. 
> 
> Also bot is somewhat pricey 15 dollars /month + if you really want to grind money you have to have premium account. But if i really get this working as it should its just press start and go away from your computer.


They are working on win 10 support. I am uploading the video footage from midlevels now..

----------


## porkie

> I cant really vouch this one yet. I was able to level up to 6 till bot stopped doing quests. But problem might be my VM. so im just figuring that part out.
> 
> But anyone who thinks this you have to know this. 
> This bot is extremely pain in ass install. For me it went like this VM -> win 7 64bit -> Switch everything to chinese -> Bot started working, bot stopped working and now im trying to reinstall chinese packs if the problem is there due script folder is with funky mark instead of actual chinese. 
> 
> Also bot is somewhat pricey 15 dollars /month + if you really want to grind money you have to have premium account. But if i really get this working as it should its just press start and go away from your computer.


The reason why the icons does not change is because you have to change the system locale to china as well, I found out the hard way. Once changed it will ask to reboot system then unpack the scripts folders again delete current and it should be fine. This was how I overcome that.

Control Panel\Clock, Language, and Region\ administrative tab\ system locale.

----------


## KuRIoS

Video has been uploaded https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB_NCwNpoxA

----------


## mykki

> The reason why the icons does not change is because you have to change the system locale to china as well, I found out the hard way. Once changed it will ask to reboot system then unpack the scripts folders again delete current and it should be fine. This was how I overcome that.
> 
> Control Panel\Clock, Language, and Region\ administrative tab\ system locale.


Problem is that i've already changed locales to chinese. Im currently middle of installing windows updates for my VM and ill install chinese language pack through there. If that fixes my problem

Problem most likely got solved just by reinstalling language packs and other stuff. Not sure why it was scerwed up but now everything looks ok. Just have to test that bot runs smoothly

----------


## porkie

> Problem is that i've already changed locales to chinese. Im currently middle of installing windows updates for my VM and ill install Chinese language pack through there. If that fixes my problem


Maybe its the keyboard layout as well then. When selecting Chinese simple I noticed when i went back to check it there was 3 versions applied, I removed them all apart from the one with [new chinese] in the description something like this anyway, I think the others one were Singapore and something else I cant remember .


Ignore what I said about the keyboard it when back to what I mentioned, but this image shows working settings that I have.

----------


## mykki

> Maybe its the keyboard layout as well then. When selecting Chinese simple I noticed when i went back to check it there was 3 versions applied, I removed them all apart from the one with [new chinese] in the description something like this anyway, I think the others one were Singapore and something else I cant remember .
> 
> 
> Ignore what I said about the keyboard it when back to what I mentioned, but this image shows working settings that I have.


Everything is same but i think it works now. been having trouble with win7 VM now. Freaking update messed everything up but now i atleast see scripts in chinese. Have to start run bot and see if it levels up

----------


## KuRIoS

> Everything is same but i think it works now. been having trouble with win7 VM now. Freaking update messed everything up but now i atleast see scripts in chinese. Have to start run bot and see if it levels up


When you have win 7 in chinese, reunpack the bot (just new update as well) and remember to run game in windowed mode  :Smile:

----------


## mykki

Hmm now im confused. Im lvl 5 or so and bot keeps running in and out dungeon killing one pack of mobs then repeats this. Is this something intentionally done or is this bugging ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Hmm now im confused. Im lvl 5 or so and bot keeps running in and out dungeon killing one pack of mobs then repeats this. Is this something intentionally done or is this bugging ?


It is fastest to do that at that level to get infront of the story line.. It is a combined quest/grind bot  :Smile:  Remember to get and upgrade your hongmoon items

----------


## HI5

setting up VM does seems like a hassle just to run the bot (because of windows version) but I'll try it anyways, leveling support sounds too good to pass on that  :Big Grin:  (gonna update with some vids on how it works once I do, should be within next few days max  :Big Grin: )

----------


## mykki

Yeah i can vouch for this bot too. Like me and others been saying this bot is extremely hassle to instal its no where near fun to do but when you get running it does job and i almost can quarantee that this works better than Viper which has no quest support.

Only problem is that theres only destroyer available atm but they're working more classes i think there was post about blade dance test script. But anyone who does not care about class this works well. Personaly i want multiple accounts to lvl 45 so i can just do dailies with them

----------


## mykki

> It is fastest to do that at that level to get infront of the story line.. It is a combined quest/grind bot  Remember to get and upgrade your hongmoon items


Yeah no worries when i get my bot account to lvl 15 ill be transfering some gold from my main account and upgrade everything as far as i can :P

----------


## Schlogoth

How do I buy it, the button doesn't link me to a page where I can purchase the bot, just some gold.

----------


## mykki

> How do I buy it, the button doesn't link me to a page where I can purchase the bot, just some gold.


You have to find purchase link from forums. It was kind of tricky to find there took me some time but its there

----------


## KuRIoS

> How do I buy it, the button doesn't link me to a page where I can purchase the bot, just some gold.


Just click the big banner on top of the site where it says Blade and soul bot

----------


## KuRIoS

> Hmm now im confused. Im lvl 5 or so and bot keeps running in and out dungeon killing one pack of mobs then repeats this. Is this something intentionally done or is this bugging ?


That's what the bot does, questing > then grind dungeons for levels > questing > grind > repeat. Takes about 3-4 days to hit 45

----------


## mykki

One thing that bothers me greatly and that is this bot sells items like moron.

Yesterday it sold my blight axe that was meant for Breakthrough and today it sold my hongmoon weapon and started using golden deva axe. So if you guys are using this make sure to get stuff when you actually need them and do breakthroughs when early on to be safe and dont trust bot to not to spent stuff.

Also i was stupid that i didnt learn from blight axe selling. I had blue key i should have put it in bank or to another account. Was saving it for tom of exiles but well bot used it at golden deva.

Currently about speed what could i say about 15h and lvl 30.? Not 100 sure how long i've run this bot but its quite fast

----------


## KuRIoS

> One thing that bothers me greatly and that is this bot sells items like moron.
> 
> Yesterday it sold my blight axe that was meant for Breakthrough and today it sold my hongmoon weapon and started using golden deva axe. So if you guys are using this make sure to get stuff when you actually need them and do breakthroughs when early on to be safe and dont trust bot to not to spent stuff.
> 
> Also i was stupid that i didnt learn from blight axe selling. I had blue key i should have put it in bank or to another account. Was saving it for tom of exiles but well bot used it at golden deva.


If you manually upgrade your weapon,close "auto weapon"

http://i4tezbot.boards.net/thread/149/drop-sold-hongmoon-axe

----------


## mykki

> If you manually upgrade your weapon,close "auto weapon"
> 
> http://i4tezbot.boards.net/thread/149/drop-sold-hongmoon-axe


Oh that might help. TY.Have to look if theres way to block some items so bot wont sell them or use. Maybe next destroyer is much smoother to run :P

----------


## KuRIoS

Low level leveling video made https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnMnUfdhU4 please give it a thumb up  :Smile:

----------


## Paradosx3

Hello, i have actually Destroyer LV45.

Are you SURE that this bot does 25gold a DAY? This bot does "daily quests" ?? 
With this bot, how i can become rich?
Thanks and sorry for my bad english, i am italian ^ ^

----------


## KuRIoS

> Hello, i have actually Destroyer LV45.
> 
> Are you SURE that this bot does 25gold a DAY? This bot does "daily quests" ?? 
> With this bot, how i can become rich?
> Thanks and sorry for my bad english, i am italian ^ ^


no I am not sure, but that is what they say on the forums  :Smile:  give it a go, 15 USD aint a lot

----------


## 10806

any ETA on Windows 10 support and other classes?

----------


## porkie

> any ETA on Windows 10 support and other classes?


Apparently they are adding summoner and blademaster first then they will do win10 support. How long this takes, who knows.

----------


## ghost eyes

Awesome review, um on my way to try this bot.
and you just forgot to mention that it only works on 64bit  :Wink: 
thx...

----------


## KuRIoS

> Awesome review, um on my way to try this bot.
> and you just forgot to mention that it only works on 64bit 
> thx...


you sure about that? I thought it worked on 32bit too.

----------


## ghost eyes

> you sure about that? I thought it worked on 32bit too.


they 've mentioned to that at their confirmation mail.

so i uninstalled my 32bit, then installed a 64 one.

----------


## awp2004

does anybody know if this bot can run multiple instances on same unit? or is it only possible with VMs? Thanks. Oh, and did anyone actually give it a full day run?

----------


## mykki

> Hello, i have actually Destroyer LV45.
> 
> Are you SURE that this bot does 25gold a DAY? This bot does "daily quests" ?? 
> With this bot, how i can become rich?
> Thanks and sorry for my bad english, i am italian ^ ^


Well its based on player having premium membership and grinding in certain locations. Most certainly wont do dailies that much so you could do +25g with it. Im not using this for grinding. Just leveling multiple accounts and getting soulstones. Thought i now started testing how it does Arena and im speechless atm... Bot made it almost to gold. Its now between 1500-1600 and its loosing a LOT. Got like 15wins 30 losses but wanted to test out how much beans i can make it. Ill report tomorrow when 12 hours is done that how much beans i got and see if it worth of grinding beans

----------


## mykki

Oh well bot worked much better than i thought in arena. In 12hours got 4k zen beans which is 30-50 soulstones. This was done with one account and 1x dailies
But pls if you run this at arena for soulstones do not start undercutting and lowering prices. We can make so much with this. Im currently leveling up second destroyer to 44 so i can run 24h/7.

I used default arena talent build so with diffrent build it might perform better.

Stats were something like 30-40 wins and 100 losses. So it does not have huge winrate but it still brings quite lot zen beans

----------


## phuzed

Somewhere on their site they said NOT to use a VPN if you don't want to get banned. Is this a translation error or is there something I am missing? I have a main account I'd want to keep safe from potential IP ban. 

Are they saying changing where you connect from all the time will raise flags? Certainly it can't be more harmful than the many reports you will get. Anyone know about current state how how they are banning?

----------


## eKqN

Leveled without VPN (it's not recommended to use one !) from 1 to 45 ! Got very fast (~3 days).

Bot does A LOT of grinding. So if you want to get some 100% XP bonus potions, go for it but only when you see the bot grinding because it will use the potions anytime you have one. 

Just don't do it 24/7 and you won't get banned. Some people got banned but they were probably doing it 24/7. Don't let the bot run at night so you can see if it gets stuck anywhere and you gonna have your 45 destroyer easily. 

Also, do your upgrades and some quests when you can, I bet NCSoft bans because they recognize certain partterns, if you play some dungeons manually, you'll probably save your account.

----------


## mykki

> Somewhere on their site they said NOT to use a VPN if you don't want to get banned. Is this a translation error or is there something I am missing? I have a main account I'd want to keep safe from potential IP ban. 
> 
> Are they saying changing where you connect from all the time will raise flags? Certainly it can't be more harmful than the many reports you will get. Anyone know about current state how how they are banning?


They said dont use popular VPN:s like WTFast. 

Im using VPN and VM to run bots i've soon 2x 45s. With one im bottin arena for 12 hours day and other one is currently leveling up for 12hours. Im rotating them and connection with my VPN also im using WTfast on my main account i wanted to disguise my accounts so far all my accounts are going on.

Planning to level up maybe 4 accounts or so that i can just do arena and faction dailies

----------


## eKqN

VPN is not recommended at all, and popular VPNs are even more. NCSofts unbans even without VPN on simple request. You say you got banned for no reason and they will unban you. VPN will only draw attention.

----------


## phuzed

I could see how a always changing IP can raise flags. And I'm guessing thats the reasoning behind suggesting not to use one. That said, (and this is just speculatory) I feel like wtfast would be a great VPN to use at this moment because.. 

1. Everyone playing BnS is ping crazy and Wtfast is popular, SO many people are using it. So if you do get banned, the fact that you're just another one of the thousands using wtfast lessens the suspicious-ness 

2. They have said on forums multiple times they are not banning Wtfast or any VPN service for that matter. Here's a link to forums where 2 NCsoft employees mention they are not purposefully banning VPN and will undue wrongful bans. (https://forums.bladeandsoul.com/topi...tfast-and-bns/)

3. You can select what servers you want to connect to on WTfast, therefore, not always changing your IP but at the same time allowing you to connect to different servers than your main account. 

I'm not trying to sell anyone on WTFast btw I just already happen to use it and when I rack my brain on the pro's and con's it makes sense to use it for the bot as well. Thought I'd share.

----------


## porkie

Im getting tired with the devs with this bot they are holding back code and conditions, Ming let it out the bag today with this post Adding 6days to who bought before 10th | I4tezbot 

It is quite easy to make combos/skills sets for every class but some classes require certain conditions to work properly which they wont release to eu/na.

----------


## mykki

> Im getting tired with the devs with this bot they are holding back code and conditions, Ming let it out the bag today with this post Adding 6days to who bought before 10th | I4tezbot 
> 
> It is quite easy to make combos/skills sets for every class but some classes require certain conditions to work properly which they wont release to eu/na.


Yeah but it seems that Ming will be sole owner of that bot and we dont really have that much details what goes behind scenes but we will see in future what happens. Now im atleast happy with this bot just because im making 30-40gs per day with it

----------


## Aislis

I'm trying to get this going, just purchased this morning. When I attempt to put in my pathway to the launcher, the field keeps going blank in the bot. I navigate to NCSOFT West, then launcher folder (where the launcher is located) but it won't recognize it and it won't stick. As soon as I click out of the field it disappears. I've even tried pasting the pathway in, where I copy it directly from the launcher under properties and location. 

Any ideas?

----------


## KuRIoS

> I'm trying to get this going, just purchased this morning. When I attempt to put in my pathway to the launcher, the field keeps going blank in the bot. I navigate to NCSOFT West, then launcher folder (where the launcher is located) but it won't recognize it and it won't stick. As soon as I click out of the field it disappears. I've even tried pasting the pathway in, where I copy it directly from the launcher under properties and location. 
> 
> Any ideas?


you have not read the guide.. it says do NOT point to the launcher  :Smile: 
for me, it is 

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\NCSOFT\BnS\bin
```

that is what I put in client path

----------


## KuRIoS

> Im getting tired with the devs with this bot they are holding back code and conditions, Ming let it out the bag today with this post Adding 6days to who bought before 10th | I4tezbot 
> 
> It is quite easy to make combos/skills sets for every class but some classes require certain conditions to work properly which they wont release to eu/na.


uhm isnt that why he bought it, to open it up and making it more open so people _can_ code their own classes etc.. 



> I can take control,then open classes,dungeons,mushin tower etc.*.some of our guys doesn't want
> to sell it to players*,_that's unacceptable for me._


 : )

----------


## Aislis

> you have not read the guide.. it says do NOT point to the launcher 
> for me, it is 
> 
> ```
> C:\Program Files (x86)\NCSOFT\BnS\bin
> ```
> 
> that is what I put in client path


Thanks Kurios, 

I watched the setup video but haven't came across the guide yet. I'll reread through the posts on here to try and find it.

----------


## deenlol

banned from forum after mention their bot possibly being being cracked version of korea bot.. hmm havnt been any substantial upgrades to bot recently either.. not giving them anymore money

----------


## Pilux

So far my experience with Ming and the ezbot is good. Let's see if Ming will keep his word and give the api key so people can script properly. Already people make scripts for other classes with the limited options the bot gives.

ps. Mings live skype support is legendary I believe he is doing the best he can.

----------


## dusia128

> So far my experience with Ming and the ezbot is good. Let's see if Ming will keep his word and give the api key so people can script properly. Already people make scripts for other classes with the limited options the bot gives.
> 
> ps. Mings live skype support is legendary I believe he is doing the best he can.


cool but main problems are that bot works only win 7 and supports only destroyers

----------


## KuRIoS

> banned from forum after mention their bot possibly being being cracked version of korea bot.. hmm havnt been any substantial upgrades to bot recently either.. not giving them anymore money


they are the creators of the korean bot too, i4t used to sell it too.. but bad move to ban just because of that.

----------


## KuRIoS

> cool but main problems are that bot works only win 7 and supports only destroyers


they are working on summoner as we speak and win 10.. but it is causing some problems

----------


## Aislis

> cool but main problems are that bot works only win 7 and supports only destroyers


They tried to do blade master I believe but it was dying alot manually so they didnt think it could handle being played by a bot.

----------


## srnicolas

> banned from forum after mention their bot possibly being being cracked version of korea bot.. hmm havnt been any substantial upgrades to bot recently either.. not giving them anymore money


Mind on sharing that link from Korea?  :Wink:

----------


## mephuser1000

Ban Wave for this EZBot:
Banwave | I4tezbot

----------


## KuRIoS

> Ban Wave for this EZBot:
> Banwave | I4tezbot


Seems you are correct, My four accounts were not banned though, so maybe they did not hit all. (crossing fingers)

Update: Those who used the Arena No cool down exploit or botted without a sense. So from what I can read it has not been a detection moreso an exaggerated exploit abuse.

----------


## porkie

You can tell people not to do things because you think its bad but they will still do it and then complain after. Sometimes I have to wonder what type of people these are or if they just have no botting experience whatsoever or even able to read basic advise.

----------


## Aislis

They have decided to stop selling the bot to "normal players" as of now as far as I can see. Previous owners can purchase through skype.

----------


## mykki

> They have decided to stop selling the bot to "normal players" as of now as far as I can see. Previous owners can purchase through skype.


Yup thats because many who got banned started chargebacking and being crybabies "but you promised we would not get banned" other cries.

All who got banned was pvp / exploit bots. 

Currently i lost 2 accounts but i bot quite lot and used Mings destroyer pvp script which most likely caused me get lot more reports instead of staying in silver.

Anyway already working several new accounts and will be focusin on other stuff before trying arena again

----------


## jzapper

> Yup thats because many who got banned started chargebacking and being crybabies "but you promised we would not get banned" other cries.
> 
> All who got banned was pvp / exploit bots. 
> 
> Currently i lost 2 accounts but i bot quite lot and used Mings destroyer pvp script which most likely caused me get lot more reports instead of staying in silver.
> 
> Anyway already working several new accounts and will be focusin on other stuff before trying arena again


lol, just registered now to say that i was about to buy it, cant i have it somehow? **** these guys who chargebacked, they knew the risks. Hope paypal doesnt give their money back lol

----------


## mykki

> lol, just registered now to say that i was about to buy it, cant i have it somehow? **** these guys who chargebacked, they knew the risks. Hope paypal doesnt give their money back lol


You need to contact Ming about purchases nowdays. He decides what ever he sells it for you or no

----------


## Aislis

I will say, Ming can come across as an ******* on the forums, but he helped me on Skype and Teamviewer tonight and chatted with me for 20 minutes or so on the bot/game. I love this bot. Rough impressions of a fresh 45 is that its as good as Honorbuddy at what it does. But, the whole language barrier makes it difficult for me to understand everything.

----------


## KuRIoS

> They have decided to stop selling the bot to "normal players" as of now as far as I can see. Previous owners can purchase through skype.





> Yup thats because many who got banned started chargebacking and being crybabies "but you promised we would not get banned" other cries.
> 
> All who got banned was pvp / exploit bots. 
> 
> Currently i lost 2 accounts but i bot quite lot and used Mings destroyer pvp script which most likely caused me get lot more reports instead of staying in silver.
> 
> Anyway already working several new accounts and will be focusin on other stuff before trying arena again





> lol, just registered now to say that i was about to buy it, cant i have it somehow? **** these guys who chargebacked, they knew the risks. Hope paypal doesnt give their money back lol


You can buy it through me.

----------


## Aislis

Does anyone know if you can run the daily script WITHOUT running Mushins? My gear isn't very good and I get stuck on the second floor. Over time, I'll try to improve the gear, but in the meantime...

----------


## mykki

> Does anyone know if you can run the daily script WITHOUT running Mushins? My gear isn't very good and I get stuck on the second floor. Over time, I'll try to improve the gear, but in the meantime...


Basic settings and take tab from mushin tower away. Thought i havent tested daily scripts so im not sure if it actually disables it but thats only way i know

----------


## jzapper

Can i run the bot at the same time in different computers? Becuase i'd like to run a few bots but i dont think my computer can with all the bots

----------


## krisein

i hope this bot can support windows10 soon. i've been waiting like forever..
 :Frown:

----------


## Aislis

> Can i run the bot at the same time in different computers? Becuase i'd like to run a few bots but i dont think my computer can with all the bots



You'll need separate keys for separate accounts as far as I know.

----------


## jzapper

> You'll need separate keys for separate accounts as far as I know.



So, one bot per buy? or i can run 3 bots in the same computer? Thanks

----------


## mykki

> So, one bot per buy? or i can run 3 bots in the same computer? Thanks


You can run like 100 bots on same computer but youll need 100 bot keys for that.

Keys are not tied to your computer so you can switch computers as much you want as long as you remember your logging information for bot.

----------


## jzapper

> You can run like 100 bots on same computer but youll need 100 bot keys for that.
> 
> Keys are not tied to your computer so you can switch computers as much you want as long as you remember your logging information for bot.


Oh, i though you bought the bot and you could run 100 bots if you want, so its 15€ per bot? sorry for all the questions :s

----------


## KuRIoS

> Oh, i though you bought the bot and you could run 100 bots if you want, so its 15€ per bot? sorry for all the questions :s


Yes . you need one key per bot

----------


## Aislis

Thanks man. I had the wrong version installed. I had downloaded 225 but somehow was 224. I redownloaded and its all good with that option.

----------


## Aislis

I ran it for 8 hours overnight doing the dailies and came back to only 2g <_<. It was trying to solo a boss over and over. I guess it gets me SS's and a bit of gold, but not what I expected. Im just using Mings daily script.

----------


## cakesservices

Has some issues in the tutorial zone and requires the occasional monitoring due to some errors, but this is still probably the best bot on the market. Leveling faster than any human could ever do, and the combos are quite nice.

----------


## jzapper

I have a few questions more, can i create the bot with the name i want or needs to be smashing the keyboard or something, for sure if i use a normal name is less suspicious, and is it safe to just pve and do dailies with the bot? The ban wave was just for arena? Thanks

----------


## Aislis

You can name the character whatever you want. I would advise that. The ban wave was mainly for arena, yes, but that's not to say you won't get banned for pve. It's mainly driven by player reports. Don't wear the level one clothes at level 50. Don't be named kjjdjdjd. Don't bot arena for 12 hours a day. Don't bot on anything you aren't willing to lose.

----------


## jzapper

> You can name the character whatever you want. I would advise that. The ban wave was mainly for arena, yes, but that's not to say you won't get banned for pve. It's mainly driven by player reports. Don't wear the level one clothes at level 50. Don't be named kjjdjdjd. Don't bot arena for 12 hours a day. Don't bot on anything you aren't willing to lose.


Thats pretty much all i wanted to know! I know the risks from botting, but i wanted to know if i was going to get almost inta ban or something for pve, i dont want to arena so i'll be probably "safe". I dont want to look like a bot thats why the question about the name, and sure i'll change the clothes. Thanks :^)

----------


## Shazi1

Is this bot dead? The EZ Bot forum vanished.

----------


## david82213

> Is this bot dead? The EZ Bot forum vanished.


its not dead. it went underground. limited to small community

----------


## KuRIoS

> Is this bot dead? The EZ Bot forum vanished.


I am authorized to resell it, so send me a pm if you want to buy it.. The forums are just hidden now and only for customers

----------


## Shazi1

Will be going on a trip in two weeks so I won't use the whole month subscription. I would like to purchase it when I return in April.

----------


## KuRIoS

botting my warlodk atm  :Big Grin:

----------


## drpsycho232

Is it still windows 7/Destroyer only bot?

----------


## mykki

> Is it still windows 7/Destroyer only bot?


YEs it is only windows 64 bit. Also main profile that creators have made is destroyer only but other players / botters have created several diffrent leveling profiles. Summoner, Assassin, Wlock those i can remember but not sure if there was other ones too.

----------


## Sehae

I am looking to purchase keys for the bot, they are off sale now though> ANy info?

----------


## Thunderballz

I'm also looking to buy a key, i have a 5 years experience of botting in wow and I want to switch to BnS. 
I'm looking to buy a key from a reputable member of ownedcore (safest payment of his own choice) Give me a PM

----------


## mykki

Only thing i can say is that find skype address from ezbot forums and contact ming / admin from there or ask KuRIoS if he is still selling bots

----------


## KuRIoS

> Is it still windows 7/Destroyer only bot?


Windows 7 only, but other classes have been added.. If you had bothered to read the post, JUST before yours, you would see that I am botting the brand new class, warlock, atm.




> I am looking to purchase keys for the bot, they are off sale now though> ANy info?


If you had read the original thread you would know, send me a pm




> I'm also looking to buy a key, i have a 5 years experience of botting in wow and I want to switch to BnS. 
> I'm looking to buy a key from a reputable member of ownedcore (safest payment of his own choice) Give me a PM


see above.




> Only thing i can say is that find skype address from ezbot forums and contact ming / admin from there or ask KuRIoS if he is still selling bots


Thanks, seems many cant read the OP :P

----------


## mykki

> Windows 7 only, but other classes have been added.. If you had bothered to read the post, JUST before yours, you would see that I am botting the brand new class, warlock, atm.
> 
> 
> If you had read the original thread you would know, send me a pm
> 
> 
> see above.
> 
> 
> Thanks, seems many cant read the OP :P


Thats to be expected. Ppl are too lazy to read so they ask questions while they could find answer faster if they just read (:

----------


## drpsycho232

I had no idea he meant botting Warlock with the same bot ! thats great improvment  :Big Grin: 

KuRIoS check your PM please  :Cool:

----------


## Drklf

FAQ for people that can't seem to be able to do their research on their own.

1. Which classes can the bot run? The bot is hard coded for Destroyer only, but the community has made skill configs for pretty much every class (VIP section).
2. Really, 15 dollars a month for a bot? Yes, it's 15 dollars a month per one key. One key = one session.
3. How much gold can I make with the bot? The basic scripts that come with the bot can net you anywhere between 5 to 40g a day (dailies and such). Private/VIP ones XX to XXXg
4. Where do I get those scripts? Most of the lucrative scripts are private or on the VIP section. 
5. How to become a VIP? You contribute to the community.
6. I've never botted or made my own scripts, how do I do it? Scripts are very easy to make and the forums have pretty detailed guides on how to make them.
7. Is the bot in English? The bot is still not completely translated, you're gonna have to deal with some Chinese letters :P
8. How safe is it? Well, if you bot on arena 24/7 you're very likely to be reported and then banned. As for instance farming, it's way more safe especially if you make a private script.
9. Is it worth it? Yes ,definitely.
10. Can I just click-to-profit? You're gonna have to put some effort in it. Make your own scripts, work on the skill rotation etc. Unless, of course, you're happy with a few gold a day gain.

Can't really think of more right now, just ask and I'll try to reply as long as I just remember to check this post :P

EDIT: edited the gold amount gained, you can ask about it in private or on the official I4T forums.

----------


## russviruz

is it possible, to get a trial key for 1 day?
are there any warlock skill config in Non vip section?

----------


## Aislis

No trial key as far as I know. I looked briefly but didnt see any non-VIP warlock scripts.

----------


## lordryan619

This is 100% Legit, works on me quite well. At first i was having problem setting it up but once you figure it out it's quite easy and their support helps very well  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Aislis

Works well enough for leveling up characters and doing the faction dailies(if your servers dominant faction), but struggling to find worthwhile scripts to farm. Even as a premium account, the profane script seems by far the best in my experience. (~12.5g max per day, if 24 hours per day).

----------


## porkie

> Works well enough for leveling up characters and doing the faction dailies(if your servers dominant faction), but struggling to find worthwhile scripts to farm. Even as a premium account, the profane script seems by far the best in my experience. (~12.5g max per day, if 24 hours per day).


You have to make your own, people did at some point shared example/broken scripts but they have since been taken down because of crashing prices(I think mainly the US server), the forum has a few individuals that are only out for themselves etc which is normal I guess because money is involved.

I am hoping the buddy guys will come up with something soon so I can switch community I find the buddy forums better managed and the people have a better attitude. Not all, that would be impossible.

----------


## Aislis

Windows 10 now supported.

----------


## shouldibuythisbot

Can this bot farm brightstone ruins as summoner fully automated?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Can this bot farm brightstone ruins as summoner fully automated?


if you create a script for it, sure.

----------


## shouldibuythisbot

> if you create a script for it, sure.


do I need to code it? or I can easily create one by pressing buttons on the bot?

----------


## KuRIoS

> do I need to code it? or I can easily create one by pressing buttons on the bot?


you need to read a guide on how to create a script and then create it, it is quite easy tho. But it does take some work

----------


## OminaeYu

Are you in the same group as these guys? Buy Blade&Soul bot gold Korean game OBT account I thought they are no longer selling their bot? Is this the same bot? If so does it also do Arena PVP?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Are you in the same group as these guys? Buy Blade&Soul bot gold Korean game OBT account I thought they are no longer selling their bot? Is this the same bot? If so does it also do Arena PVP?


it is that bot, I am simply official reseller.

----------


## gleets

what is the best way to contact you?

----------


## OminaeYu

So it does have Arena PVP? Also does that mean it'll get all of the updates and support? And how do I get in touch with you on pricing?

----------


## KuRIoS

> what is the best way to contact you?


PM, I will respond when I have time.. most likely tomorrow




> So it does have Arena PVP? Also does that mean it'll get all of the updates and support? And how do I get in touch with you on pricing?


Yes, there are youtube videos of the bot doing it.. You will get the updates and support you pay for yes, 1 month = updates and support for that month ofc.

price is the same as before 15usd per month, with *no refunds* as soon as key has been activated

----------


## OminaeYu

Cool, thanks for the reply. Please PM me with how to get in touch with you.

----------


## Aleck Ng

Does this bot work only on Destroyer just wondering since i see summoners bot I wonder if theres any for KFM also. i would like to use it to level up my alts to 45 without me playing

----------


## KuRIoS

> Does this bot work only on Destroyer just wondering since i see summoners bot I wonder if theres any for KFM also. i would like to use it to level up my alts to 45 without me playing


i use it on my lock

----------


## mykki

> Does this bot work only on Destroyer just wondering since i see summoners bot I wonder if theres any for KFM also. i would like to use it to level up my alts to 45 without me playing



Bot is coded for destroyers but other users have created profiles for diffrent classes. So far what i remember there is Summoner, Assassin, Warlock, KFM? profiles. Lately i have not followed up what profiles there is but you can also create your own profile to class what you want.

----------


## Taithxoxo

Anyone knows if the warlock exploit is similar to summoner or assassin? Or something completely different? :x

----------


## Aleck Ng

If i were to buy this bot can you give me scripts and teach me? i dont know how to use these bots haha i dont play mmo's like that. i guess this is my 2nd one. i need one for KFM

----------


## KuRIoS

> If i were to buy this bot can you give me scripts and teach me? i dont know how to use these bots haha i dont play mmo's like that. i guess this is my 2nd one. i need one for KFM


There are perfectly good guides on the forum, also the normal one. I will not leak anything from VIP

----------


## holygift

Hey Kurios! I sent you a PM for the program yesterday. 
How long does it usually take to do the transaction and to receive the program? (also, when you say VIP member, you mean elite member of ownedcore?)

----------


## Aislis

VIP member does not mean Ownedcore member. It means subscribed to the bot prior to pulling it from the public market(I believe). You may be able to be VIP after purchasing one bot session key(I did, but prior to pulling it).

----------


## Drklf

The scripts and configs are really easy to make. The guides can be a tad confusing but if you've ever used other bots it's easy as pie.

----------


## holygift

It's supposed to work with W10 now right?
The bot does the quests but when there's an enemy, *he just stand in front of him and don't attack at all*. So I'm still stuck at the beginning.
Is there anything else to do beside Register and add bot account, set Game Path, set Account.txt path? I made a new account and trying to level a lvl 1 Destroyer.

*Seller sent link to download a .rar containing only a single file (1 .exe). Is that normal?
-The folders appear after I run the .exe but eveything inside is empty

Please help  :Frown:  I asked other forums and even directly in skype with the seller but it's still not fixed

----------


## KuRIoS

Be sure to install the chinese language pack first and do all of that. *WHEN that is done*, unpack the bot and run it as administrator

----------


## santahashi

> Be sure to install the chinese language pack first and do all of that. *WHEN that is done*, unpack the bot and run it as administrator


I sent you an pm, please check it  :Big Grin:

----------


## mykki

Currently i have to give warning to anyone who considers to buy this one because admins of this bot put attack delay on bot which screws it up quite bit also after expansion bot is unstable. Theres quite few problems atm

----------


## KuRIoS

Indeed, personally, I would not buy the bot right now, but it is up to you.

----------


## porkie

The bot sucks right now, I know why they cant fix it but without proof its not worth saying.

----------


## mykki

> The bot sucks right now, I know why they cant fix it but without proof its not worth saying.


They're removing delay in future. Ming showed up today and talked with community and in conclusion delay either get removed or will be set lower

----------


## Skreech92

To be honest it still isn't that bad with delay ( yes i can see the difference ) but it still does well when it comes to farming or even using in arena if you learn how to properly set the profiles.

----------


## mykki

> To be honest it still isn't that bad with delay ( yes i can see the difference ) but it still does well when it comes to farming or even using in arena if you learn how to properly set the profiles.


Are you serious about this? Delay has screwed things majorly. Maybe botter who have 100-200 ping in game cant see diffrence but botters like me who bot under 50 ping it this change has screwed things a lot

I've been tweaking scripts with my friend configs that we run for 2 days now and its still not working even closely as well as before expansion im talking about like 50-90% less effective bot because of delay.

Yeah certain areas work just fine with delay but what we do this delay screws everything and doubles/triples our clear speed.

----------


## Skreech92

> Are you serious about this? Delay has screwed things majorly. Maybe botter who have 100-200 ping in game cant see diffrence but botters like me who bot under 50 ping it this change has screwed things a lot
> 
> I've been tweaking scripts with my friend configs that we run for 2 days now and its still not working even closely as well as before expansion im talking about like 50-90% less effective bot because of delay.
> 
> Yeah certain areas work just fine with delay but what we do this delay screws everything and doubles/triples our clear speed.


atm I have two set in dungeon and a 3rd in arena. I haven't ran into many issues using 325, note my latency is around 67 or so with my clients, including the other 4 running on my mates desktop.

But as you've said I can see a difference in the attack speed of the character, wasn't saying it ran perfectly, but it still does what I need it to do.

----------


## mykki

> atm I have two set in dungeon and a 3rd in arena. I haven't ran into many issues using 325, note my latency is around 67 or so with my clients, including the other 4 running on my mates desktop.
> 
> But as you've said I can see a difference in the attack speed of the character, wasn't saying it ran perfectly, but it still does what I need it to do.


Yeah i can do stuff too but it does not make it effiecent enough to justify 15 dollar price tag.

Beent testing 201, 251, 300, 600, 900 delays and all is same cant see damn diffrence. 

Lets say in 12 hours i was able to get certain item 70x with my true profane gear and now im able to get 20. Its huge nerf. Been tweaking and making new profiles like 6-10 hours for few days.

----------


## Skreech92

> Yeah i can do stuff too but it does not make it effiecent enough to justify 15 dollar price tag.
> 
> Beent testing 201, 251, 300, 600, 900 delays and all is same cant see damn diffrence. 
> 
> Lets say in 12 hours i was able to get certain item 70x with my true profane gear and now im able to get 20. Its huge nerf. Been tweaking and making new profiles like 6-10 hours for few days.


yea same here, but hey it's better than nothing atm; hopefully Ming has that removed.

----------


## mykki

> yea same here, but hey it's better than nothing atm; hopefully Ming has that removed.


Well actually its not better than nothing considering we're payng 15 dollars per month and we're getting kittyversion of bot which is uncapable of handling other than destroyers properly. This version of bot is really limited compared to chinese version but reason for that we can only quess but my quess is that chinese gold farmers dont want to give us full access because they might loose some gold profit and they want to try fish out extra cash with this release.

Only one who i can somewhat respect and have good impression is Ming. Others seem to be selfis and arrogant like many other scripters in there who form their own private communities and then they act arrogant towards others  :Smile:  Then theres lot of trolls. 

Thought after 3 days and more than 15-20 hours of struggling im finaly getting my stuff where it should be and can be somewhat happy

----------


## Skreech92

> Well actually its not better than nothing considering we're payng 15 dollars per month and we're getting kittyversion of bot which is uncapable of handling other than destroyers properly. This version of bot is really limited compared to chinese version but reason for that we can only quess but my quess is that chinese gold farmers dont want to give us full access because they might loose some gold profit and they want to try fish out extra cash with this release.
> 
> Only one who i can somewhat respect and have good impression is Ming. Others seem to be selfis and arrogant like many other scripters in there who form their own private communities and then they act arrogant towards others  Then theres lot of trolls. 
> 
> Thought after 3 days and more than 15-20 hours of struggling im finaly getting my stuff where it should be and can be somewhat happy


Well I can't say the other members are admins are "greedy" or w.e it may seem to others, I've received tons of help from them, but yes it does suck that the tool is a bit "nerfed" at the moment.

----------


## Rolemodel3891

Can this bot solo farm Moonwater tears in the blue dungeons, or its not worth gearing it to that point?

----------


## Skreech92

> Can this bot solo farm Moonwater tears in the blue dungeons, or its not worth gearing it to that point?


If you make the proper script and character profile yes, currently have 6 farming atm.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Well actually its not better than nothing considering we're payng 15 dollars per month and we're getting kittyversion of bot which is uncapable of handling other than destroyers properly. This version of bot is really limited compared to chinese version but reason for that we can only quess but my quess is that chinese gold farmers dont want to give us full access because they might loose some gold profit and they want to try fish out extra cash with this release.
> 
> Only one who i can somewhat respect and have good impression is Ming. Others seem to be selfis and arrogant like many other scripters in there who form their own private communities and then they act arrogant towards others  Then theres lot of trolls. 
> 
> Thought after 3 days and more than 15-20 hours of struggling im finaly getting my stuff where it should be and can be somewhat happy


The thing is that the staff dont really seem to be geared for running a bot or botcommunity properly, nor do they have any idea about it. Everytime there is a small drop in gold prices there are 5 people whining about it on the forums and some of the admins agree that it is bad that people farm and talk about nerfing the bot. 

It is not because of THIS bot that the price on gold drop or anything, same goes with scripting etc. What they should have done is let it be open and encourage people to share, instead they are encouraging people to not share their scripts..

They said they wanted to be bigger than Buddyteam and HB etc, but they didnt have a disclaimer, they didnt want to deal with refunds, they couldn't tell people what the bot could do exactly and the guides were poor. The support, however, was excellent.

----------


## mykki

> The thing is that the staff dont really seem to be geared for running a bot or botcommunity properly, nor do they have any idea about it. Everytime there is a small drop in gold prices there are 5 people whining about it on the forums and some of the admins agree that it is bad that people farm and talk about nerfing the bot. 
> 
> It is not because of THIS bot that the price on gold drop or anything, same goes with scripting etc. What they should have done is let it be open and encourage people to share, instead they are encouraging people to not share their scripts..
> 
> They said they wanted to be bigger than Buddyteam and HB etc, but they didnt have a disclaimer, they didnt want to deal with refunds, they couldn't tell people what the bot could do exactly and the guides were poor. The support, however, was excellent.


It feels more like they want to make extra cash with bot while their main income is from gold. Anyway we can only speculate what behind scenes happen


Yeah support from Ming is good and one of the best admins there but other ones feel like why they're even admin there.

Been struggling now +15 hours with my script and final problem that i've been trying to solve for 4hours now and cant get help anywhere. Not from forums not from any admin. And now i found another problem that is much more interesting to know wtf is wrong with bot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## porkie

What I have been told about this bot from a Asian friend that I was scripting with is that this bot is actually a cracked version of the Chinese version so i4t do not own this software. The original version has no limits and supports other classes etc. He also told me that they created a keygen for handing out keys to customers this was given to a re seller who abused it, he gave out keys and other peoples scripts if they sold gold to i4t, hence why we had a massive influx of new bots. 

On my server there was hardly anyone botting where I am at the moment, now since this abuse there is big groups of destroyers etc farming and crashing markets etc. I know the economy changes in every game you bot but this didn't help.

How much I believe this I'm unsure without proof, but the way some of the admins are and how they handle things suggests something is not right. We have admins releasing versions of the bot without having a clue what they have released and when questioned about new setting or whatever you just get responses like go ask on the forums, surely if you release something you know what you have done and how it works. This might also explain why it took them so long to rectify fixes for the bot some of which are still broken.

So take from this what you will its only hear say and I really don't know what to believe but some things make sense.

----------


## mykki

> What I have been told about this bot from a Asian friend that I was scripting with is that this bot is actually a cracked version of the Chinese version so i4t do not own this software. The original version has no limits and supports other classes etc. He also told me that they created a keygen for handing out keys to customers this was given to a re seller who abused it, he gave out keys and other peoples scripts if they sold gold to i4t, hence why we had a massive influx of new bots. 
> 
> On my server there was hardly anyone botting where I am at the moment, now since this abuse there is big groups of destroyers etc farming and crashing markets etc. I know the economy changes in every game you bot but this didn't help.
> 
> How much I believe this I'm unsure without proof, but the way some of the admins are and how they handle things suggests something is not right. We have admins releasing versions of the bot without having a clue what they have released and when questioned about new setting or whatever you just get responses like go ask on the forums, surely if you release something you know what you have done and how it works. This might also explain why it took them so long to rectify fixes for the bot some of which are still broken.
> 
> So take from this what you will its only hear say and I really don't know what to believe but some things make sense.


Yup been wondering it too if this bot is actually cracked and not actually owned by those who run it. Personally if the delay think is not fixed in next 2 updates ill be moving forward and stop buying it because 15 dollars for broken software is not really worth. 

About delay we have no clue if it was introduced for good reason or it was created to limit how much NA/EU players can farm but it pisses me off. Had working script that i was happy about now i've been tweaking and remaking scripts and stuff for days just to match it up. Still it will be lot slower. Had to start my script again from scratch because damn stupid bot was unable to loot and i had no fixes for it

----------


## porkie

> Yup been wondering it too if this bot is actually cracked and not actually owned by those who run it. Personally if the delay think is not fixed in next 2 updates ill be moving forward and stop buying it because 15 dollars for broken software is not really worth. 
> 
> About delay we have no clue if it was introduced for good reason or it was created to limit how much NA/EU players can farm but it pisses me off. Had working script that i was happy about now i've been tweaking and remaking scripts and stuff for days just to match it up. Still it will be lot slower. Had to start my script again from scratch because damn stupid bot was unable to loot and i had no fixes for it


Well apparently if your are good with ollydbg and understand assembler langue you can fix a workaround, unfortunately I have no idea how to do it. I've had a poke around with olly and CE but because my lack of knowledge I cant do it. With CE I found the setting but changing that didnt work because I think it just changed the value in the bot settings rather than the actual setting so I gave up. In olly I changed some cpu threads that had timers on them but they either crashed the bot or didnt do anything.

----------


## mykki

> Well apparently if your are good with ollydbg and understand assembler langue you can fix a workaround, unfortunately I have no idea how to do it. I've had a poke around with olly and CE but because my lack of knowledge I cant do it. With CE I found the setting but changing that didnt work because I think it just changed the value in the bot settings rather than the actual setting so I gave up. In olly I changed some cpu threads that had timers on them but they either crashed the bot or didnt do anything.


Sadly i've no knowledge of olly and other editing stuff. I tried with my friend but after spending whole day trying randomly stuff we could not get even close to that. I know for sure its possible to do but when i dont know what im supposed to do it becomes impossible.

----------


## kyoko

I am interested in this - just a few questions..
1) You said it supports other classes now? Which?
2) Does it support leveling to 50? 
3) Is this one of the bots that can be run in pvp?
4) Can it be used for HM leveling/late level gearing?
5) When leveling does it gear itself or just do the missions and you gear?

Thanks.

----------


## mykki

> I am interested in this - just a few questions..
> 1) You said it supports other classes now? Which?
> 2) Does it support leveling to 50? 
> 3) Is this one of the bots that can be run in pvp?
> 4) Can it be used for HM leveling/late level gearing?
> 5) When leveling does it gear itself or just do the missions and you gear?
> 
> Thanks.


1. Only class bot truly supports is destroyer but other users have done scripts for other classes. Warlock, Assassin, Summoner, Blade Master, Force Master. I might have missed some but those were there when i quickly browsed script section

2. I have not yet leveled up to 50 but it seems its capable of doing story quests and other.

3. Yes it can do pvp and theres scripts for this but ill just say this. Youll get banned so dont do it. Botting in arena is plain stupid =)

4. What do you mean? You get HM levels just doing stuff so you can just create script to grind some mobs/ dungeon so on. Late level gearing? You mean running lvl 50 dungeons and getting pieces of gear? Once again plain stupid to bot where other players can report you most likely you can do profiles to them but well more effective way to gear up is to make money and buy materials and do manually gearin and risk free.

5. I've always manually geared my characters because its much faster that way and i dont mind spending 20-50minutes now and then get my character to gear stage i want it

Friendly warning avoid this bot at this time just because theres lot of problems and it seems they're not getting fixed anytime soon. Few days ago there was vote about delay and removal of it won it and now theres been 2 version updates and delay is still there and they even added text line saying something about delay on bot but did not remove it.

----------


## KuRIoS

Mind said it would take approx a week for him to be able to work on bot again, so delay wont be gone before that

----------


## mykki

> Mind said it would take approx a week for him to be able to work on bot again, so delay wont be gone before that


I though said would be back after week and think it was said they would pass that delay issue to programmers. Atleast that what i read from forums when Ming asked about delay

----------


## tannerru

I have been getting such a kick out of these posts about how the bot is not worth the money, etc, etc. Here is my experience with it.

1. Purchased a key from Jessica via skype
2. Opened, played around on a destroyer, looked nice.
3. There is a big gap between VIP and New members because of scripts
4. I wanted to bot on my warlock, so I went searching and reading on the forums. (Guides for specifically how to do this sucks)
5. With some common sense and playing around, I had a working (very well) Helix warlock farming.
6. I currently have warlock and Summoner working (With no help from VIP section)
7. I do not see a big issue with the delay, the bot does what I want to.
8. Level 50 content came out, I made some new farming scripts for gold/hongmoon levels


Now this may all seem pointless, but the bot can do whatever you want it to. I came from botting on PWI. I have noticed a trend with this bot, People want to make gold without gearing a character. ...uhm lol get over it, no other bot works like that.

The only complaint I have so far is it could use some more functions added for example:

Windstride() 

With the default daily script I can see this works....but see nowhere in available commands on how to properly use it. Also a clear way to add dailys to the list. I've got around this by making scripts for the dailies in the 50 zones, but they are each a separate script, so they have to be started manually. With the windstride, I could combine them all. = win

----------


## mykki

> I have been getting such a kick out of these posts about how the bot is not worth the money, etc, etc. Here is my experience with it.
> 
> 1. Purchased a key from Jessica via skype
> 2. Opened, played around on a destroyer, looked nice.
> 3. There is a big gap between VIP and New members because of scripts
> 4. I wanted to bot on my warlock, so I went searching and reading on the forums. (Guides for specifically how to do this sucks)
> 5. With some common sense and playing around, I had a working (very well) Helix warlock farming.
> 6. I currently have warlock and Summoner working (With no help from VIP section)
> 7. I do not see a big issue with the delay, the bot does what I want to.
> ...


Not sure when you started botting and what is ur ping in game because if you're botting with 50ping and you're forced to put 201 delay from bot it means that character reacts at speed of 251 so each action takes 201 milliseconds slower so on top of that lets say playing game normaly you can land spell in 0.3seconds with this delay change attacks goes on 0,5-0,6 might be bit off but something like that. 

So which means bot is dealing 50% less dmg. 

You need chinese names to use windstrides

Also bot has a lot bugs with scripts. For example if you have pathmove or move to certain direction and its set up kill on sight it might get stuck to old pathmove and cast abilities on spot. If its not set to kill on sight but attack when attacked it might skip mobs and cause bot to get stuck

----------


## mephuser1000

This bot just had another banwave:
due-suspicious-activity-account-locked
ban-hammer-coming

----------


## Skreech92

lol Don't see the issue if it works the way he wants, not saying the tool is in great conditions but as mentioned it does what it needs to be done, my 67ms ping has no problem as mentioned before when using the 201 delay and I myself have been using it since Bot began to be sold.

----------


## porkie

Yeah its just trial and error with the skill config now to see how it shoots them off. Some order of skills is better than others. just gotta find the sweet spot now because it doesn't spam like a nutter.

----------


## mykki

> lol Don't see the issue if it works the way he wants, not saying the tool is in great conditions but as mentioned it does what it needs to be done, my 67ms ping has no problem as mentioned before when using the 201 delay and I myself have been using it since Bot began to be sold.


Before they introduced the delay i was able to clear whole mushin tower with profane gear but now with delay bot cannot kill 8.1 before enrages and kills so yeah it has huge impact

Top of that we can just quess why they added delay was it for asian botters who have huge ping or was it to limit how much certain players can make gold per day

----------


## mykki

Ok warning to all. Do not bot till new version is out. Currently theres some weird going on and they might have way to detect bot so wait out bit if you want to be safe

----------


## Skreech92

> Before they introduced the delay i was able to clear whole mushin tower with profane gear but now with delay bot cannot kill 8.1 before enrages and kills so yeah it has huge impact
> 
> Top of that we can just quess why they added delay was it for asian botters who have huge ping or was it to limit how much certain players can make gold per day


dunno why it was added,but they could have set minimum to 0 at least.

----------


## mykki

> dunno why it was added,but they could have set minimum to 0 at least.


Well official word is this: Its there to help asian botters because 0 delay was problem

My point of view. After Ming went to hospital several unhappy admins who lost money to NA/EU players decided to screw things up to reduce how much we can actually make so they brought delay that causes anyone who cant crack it to do things like 50% slower. 

Ming even promised it would go away and in next version they added text line to bot that below 250 might effect how bot works. Which is hilarious because they said they would remove it :P Have to hope that when Ming comes back that everything starts going correct way.

But now to reason why i came to here again. 

DO NOT BUY OR BOT WITH THIS BOT. Currently its detected by ncsoft with GG or something else and causes botters get their accounts banned. Wait till they update it

----------


## bruneau

i can t download

----------


## mephuser1000

> My point of view. After Ming went to hospital several unhappy admins who lost money to NA/EU players decided to screw things up to reduce how much we can actually make so they brought delay that causes anyone who cant crack it to do things like 50% slower.


Sounds like real life "Game of Thrones" scenario.

----------


## Kurorokei

> *I4T EZBot Review*
> 
> This is my review of the I4T EZBot for Blade and Soul. I must say that this is a promising bot. I4T is a new developer on the market, for me, as in I have never encountered them before. However they have specialized in online Asian games for the last 10 years, but are only now expanding to markets outside of Asia. Judging from the reviewperiod I welcome them. 
> 
> I have recorded a bunch of videos and I will upload them once I have rendered and edited them. 
> 
> The bot isn’t complicated but it can do a lot, you should read the instructions on how to set it up first though and you shouldn’t have any issues. My biggest error was that I thought it could run fullscreen and not in a window, so note of advice, put it in windowed mode.
> 
> 
> ...


Any update for WIN10 Sir?

----------


## Drklf

> Any update for WIN10 Sir?


Yep. It was updated to work on Win 10, but the bot is no longer available. Some weird stuff happened and supposedly we're getting a completely new bot soon.

----------

